# Turface MVP/Laterite mix



## hsteve (Jul 9, 2005)

Will the addition of laterite into the lower 2" (3" total) of Turface help with its light weight? I'm kinda thinking that the laterite will eventually settle out to the bottom.
Also, I've read that turface breaks down into goo kind of easily when CO2 is supplemented...
I'm setting up a 30G and am on a tight budget...


----------

